# Bitter Yuck



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with Bitter Yuck, and if so does it work on electrical cords? Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't used that particular product, but one similar to it has saved my plants. I imagine it would work on any other non-permeable surface, including electric cords.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I use Bitter Apple and, yes, it works on electrical cords. That's specifically what I bought it for.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd like to put in my 2 cents. I've used Bitter Yuck, Bitter Apple, Bitter Lime, and one called Fooey and they only work SOMETIMES and only on SOMETHINGS. I think that if a cat (in my case a kitten) is determined to chew on a cord, s/he definitely will deal with the taste and do it. The only things in my house that bitter sprays protect are plant leaves and shoe laces. My kitties LOVE chords and they don't care about the spray when it comes to chords.

That being said, the local hardware store sells clear plastic tubing. It comes on a spool and you buy it by the foot. You can get it in any diameter you want. All I do is use a pair of smaller scissors, slice the tube all the way down the middle, and wrap it around the cord. It's really cheap - cheaper than the plastic cord protectors you can buy at pet stores - and it really protects the chords. You may not know your cats have gotten used to or don't care about the bitter spray until it's too late. Just my opinion.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

Great idea thanks!


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

china_cat84 said:


> I'd like to put in my 2 cents. I've used Bitter Yuck, Bitter Apple, Bitter Lime, and one called Fooey and they only work SOMETIMES and only on SOMETHINGS. I think that if a cat (in my case a kitten) is determined to chew on a cord, s/he definitely will deal with the taste and do it. The only things in my house that bitter sprays protect are plant leaves and shoe laces. My kitties LOVE chords and they don't care about the spray when it comes to chords.
> 
> That being said, the local hardware store sells clear plastic tubing. It comes on a spool and you buy it by the foot. You can get it in any diameter you want. All I do is use a pair of smaller scissors, slice the tube all the way down the middle, and wrap it around the cord. It's really cheap - cheaper than the plastic cord protectors you can buy at pet stores - and it really protects the chords. You may not know your cats have gotten used to or don't care about the bitter spray until it's too late. Just my opinion.


Good idea! My little Besos loves cords and is not fazed by the bitter stuff either. I'm tired of chasing her away and now she thinks its a game. lol I'll give this a try Thanks!


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

@Miso - I know how that goes lol! Mine like to play with curtains. I used to be able to scare them away with a Gopher grabber tool that I have, but now they just think it's a game and attack the grabber instead. :dis Oh well!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Im actually really glad I saw this, I am having trouble with twiggy and chewing the bags of food open! I will have to try this


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Tasteofink said:


> ...chewing the bags of food open!


Our kitties would chew through boxes/bags to reach food items contained inside. We've had to change our habits and keep all foods out of reach in hanging baskets, pantries or solid barrier containers. I have a couple metal canisters** for the dry food. I used a liquid plastic material to create a 'gasket' on the top of the lid to keep it air-tight and fresh.

**...like the holiday popcorn canisters, but with beautiful cat designs. They were a promotional item at my local feed store, way-back when I was purchasing Iams and Eukanuba cat foods. They look nice sitting at the feeding station and it is easy to refill as needed.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I was thinking just a plastic food container, but the popcorn canisters isnt a bad idea.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tasteofink said:


> I was thinking just a plastic food container, but the popcorn canisters isnt a bad idea.


That is a pretty good idea, actually. We have a few leftover from Christmas and one has little Christmas kittens on it. We usually keep our cats out of the food with the plastic containers. They really work - they even keep the dogs out, and we all know how dogs will eat ANYTHING. We also keep our litter in a rolling dog food container as well - much easier to use a scoop to get the litter into the box than try to balance a 20# sack and pour it into the box and try not to spill.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

That's a great idea, putting the litter in a container first. I was wondering how the heck to handle the bag!

Well I think I should run out to the store real quick for cat supplies, including more litter. Speaking of it I don't have any left!


----------

